# Owners or moms and dads?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

They are my dogs. I own them. They are my babies, but they are my dogs and I'm their owner.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm going to say "owner", Hank may use our last name at the vet office but we're not his parents. They are loved and cared for but I've never thought of my pets as my "children".


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Definitely I view my dog as my child. As I like to tell people, I don't have human kids yet but I do have a cute fur kid at home. Half the time this thought runs through my mind too, "my fur kid is better behaved than your human kid"!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

We are proud Dog parents, Dog Mum and Dog Father!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Mom and Dad here definitely.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

we are def mom and dad and he knows it. all i have to say is "wheres daddy" and he goes straight to my boyfriend. i think of him as our fur baby.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

I feel like owner is too cold. I don't like to thinking of owning a living being because they are at a much higher level than inanimate objects. He's our pup and we are his human parents. I hold him and cuddle him when he's tired or sick and he kisses away my tears. I don't own him. He's our buddy and we love him. Mom and dad all the way. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

they are my furkids for sure.. and now I am a grandma too!! I am way too young for it but its only for my furkid not my non-fur kids..lol


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Josie owns me!  I must admit, I have a hard time being referred to as Josie's mom because I don't think of myself as her mom, but at the same time I don't think of owning her either. So, I guess I'm somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I recognize that technically, I "own" Molly. But she's my baby girl and I'm her mom. When we're working/training, we are a team and she's my partner. Still her mom, but also her partner. I feel that my relationship with Molly and the responsibility I take on as a pet parent or owner (whatever we want to call it) is more like of a parent and child. I am her owner but that's not the type of relationship I have with her. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I own them, they are mine. I love them and spoil them but they are not people in fur coats. They are my dogs and I am their owner.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

We're Maddie's *people*. She's not our child. She's our dog. We're certainly owned by her and she is owned by us.


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I just like to say a very loved and cared for companion, being a mother of a 16 year old and a 21 year old it would be unfair and untrue to ever say I treat him or even love him like my children. I think we all can love but just in different ways.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I say we are owned by him and he knows us as Mummy and Daddy!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Definitely not mom to Chance and Lucy. I consider them my companions. I feel weird saying I own them, though...IDK, just doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Guardians of blessed treasures. AKA Mom and Dad, I guess.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am their mom,their last name is gray, just as my name is.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Best friends, teammates, partners (in crime), sisters.  That's how I view my relationship with Dixie.

Of course, as much as I love and cherish Dixie, I could never choose her over my human sisters.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Hubs and I are daddy and mommy...we call ourselves that in public and we do not take shame in it.:wave:


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Never really thought about it but I'm whatever Deaglan needs me to be.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My forum name says it all! I have raised four sons and now I have some four legged kids with great hair!


----------



## Oskiesmom (Mar 13, 2014)

While we fully realize Oskie is not a human child we are still mom and dad and he is our good boy. Our human kids are adults with lives of their own. They aren't threatened by our love of Oskie. In fact, they're pretty amused by how much joy he's brought into our lives.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I am privileged and honored to be 'mom' to some amazing and wonderful souls. My dogs are 'family' in every sense of the word, sharing the good times and the rough times without hesitation, staying close by my side as I walk the walk of life. They are my best friends, companions, teachers, and partners, and a very, very important part of my life.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

We are a very proud mom and dad to our 3, I believe we chose them to cherish and take care of them. We own our things, little spirits...we love and watch over.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

....Samantha, our cat, would say she owns all of us for sure!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

I love this question V!!!!!

Mom fur shur. 

My brother always refers to himself as "Daddy" to his two goldens. My other brother is Uncle and Mom is Grammy.

Children definitely :


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I am Mom. No doubt about it. If there was any doubt, it was erased today. Gibbs has been out with his handlers for a week, and I saw him today. When he recognized me he went so bananas it almost made me cry; he was as emotional as the videos of any kid who has their mom or dad return from war or any wife who has her husband return. I am more than Gibbs' owner. I am his family (pack). That's how he sees me, so that's what I am (though I put a human term to it).

My dogs may not be kids in fur coats, but neither are they chattel. They are family.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Absolutely my child. I'm his mom. End of story!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I am mama, especially with my heart dog Leo (1998-2010). Whenever he wouldn't come to my kids, all they had to say was "Leo, where's mama?" and he would come running to find his mama. I miss that big lug so much.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

They are our "girls", and we do go by Mommy and Daddy...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am their owner, their guardian and their protector. My dogs are my world, but legally and ethically I am their owner with all the responsibilities and pleasures that designation involves.

I actually consider it a bit of an insult to my dogs to not honor the fact that they are dogs  I cannot teach them how to be dogs, all I can teach them is how to fit into my human world.

ETA: Growing up and when my niece & nephew lived with me, chores and responsibilities were demanded to help us/them learn about responsibility. Chores before leisure, chores for spending money. Contributions to the household were expected as a child growing up. Nothing is, or ever will be, demanded of my dogs. They are loved and will never need to learn about responsibility -they won't be going off into the world on their own, not while I am around!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I guess for legal purposes we would be classified as 'owners'. 

But, I consider my dogs my children, therefore I am the mama and hubby is the daddy. And our dogs know the terms 'mama' and 'daddy', lol. Even Ben knows that already


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't wish to offend or make anyone feel sad, but I don't know any other way to explain this. 
Legally we're their owners, OK. So be it.
When my wife wants Bella to go to me, she's doesn't say :"go to Mike", she says :"go to Daddy". When I want Bella to find my wife, I say :"Where's mommy". 
But the real measure comes when their time with us has to come to an end.
Unfortunately, this is the way of all things living.
For us, the loss we feel is not the loss of a pocession, but the loss of a loved family member. 

So as far as my wife & I are concerned we're her parents.

Mike D (Bella's dad)


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I am momma to all who inhabit my home. Lol. 
When I get home I get on the floor and say "mommas home" to Thor. 
He's a mommas boy ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Totally agree with you there mddolson. 

With every loss of one of my furry kids - it was the loss of a beloved family member and may I dare say: there loss hit me worse than the loss of human family members. If that makes me a bad person, so be it.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Proud "dad" to all my Golden kids. Being called such brings a smile to my face  

Owner too of course but the word sounds a bit cold to me.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This is so cool!! 

To the general public, we are "owners" because Bear is legally in my care, and I am responsible to make sure all his needs are met and that he never gets loose and roams the streets. 

HOWEVER, we are very much between parent (i.e. leadership) and best friends (companionship), and even lovers (in a not sexually, creepy way, but in the way that I ADORE him. That I worship the ground he walks on. That I like to whisper sweet nothings in his ear as he falls asleep, etc). 

In the house, and sometimes in public we refer to each other as "mom" or "daddy" because it's easiest. "Go find Jen!" doesn't have the same ring as "Where's Mommy!?"

But the bond, Bear and I have, transcends the human concept of labels. It is so special, and unique. There is no other bond on this earth for me, than the bond I have with Bear. 

If you were to open up my chest, and look at my heart, you would see a peculiar anomaly there. A little seed, shaped like my Bear, with its roots intertwined within my heart and soul; a from this seed, a flower blossoms that shines, blindingly, with love. And if you were to lean close, you could hear peals of laughter. And if you were to touch the delicate petals, you would be overcome with memories of EVERY THING we've done together; from the loving touches, to the rambunctious games; from the moments of terror or fear, to the triumphant of milestones. 

That is my bond with Bear. And I doubt there will EVER be another one like him.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am both my dogs owner and my dogs human mom. I believe it is important to be a legal owner vs a guardian. I want to have the type of control that ownership implys. As we go down the rabbit hole into animal rights and use words such as mom/dad, guardian we leave ourselves open to more and more regulations not just on the pets welfare but also losing our rights to make important decisions on our pets. 

With in my family and friendsI do state I am my dogs mom and consider them important family members but I understand that they are dogs and need to be treated as dogs and not little children in fur suits.

I am a firm believer in treating our pets with love and respect and providing the best welfare for them.

My dogs are fed quality food, given good health care, plenty of exercise and live inside my home along side the rest of us. I don't want the government to be able to choose the food I feed, how often they go to the vet, what type of health care they do receive, the type of exercise or how much they do get, what type of toys they are allowed to interact with or if I can do particular dog sports or even hunt my dogs. By going down the path of guardianship these things become more likely and are choices on what we can do will become more limited.

I do believe we do need rules and regulations out there to an extent due to the fact that there are still people that abuse their pets. 

I truly love my dogs.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Rindy and Finn, and my three previous girls before them, Ayla, Addy and Annie, are and were, my beloved pets and companions. They are members of my family and I am known as momma to them! 

:--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

mddolson said:


> For us, the loss we feel is not the loss of a pocession, but the loss of a loved family member.


All fluff aside, people must always remember that they are the dog's owner. Dogs are very close and beloved members of the family, but when push comes to shove - they are a treasure that you own, keep, and protect. As the owner, you have to make decisions for that dog. 

For some that's decisions to neuter the dog. That's decisions to breed the dog. That's decisions to compete with the dog. That's decisions to put the dog to sleep. 

I do think dogs have that status in our lives where because they love us so much and depend on us so much - we treasure them above the other animals we may own. And those relationships are always so special and unique.... but STILL not really the same thing as a mother and child relationship. 

A dog does not adequately replace a human child. To me that's verging into unhealthy territory and setting you up for major issues every 10-15 years when these dogs die.  Besides that and personally speaking, It bugs me to NO END when people around me joke about my "dog habit" being nothing more than my body clock ticking. Whether that's true of other people, it makes stuff that I genuine love and identify by out to be nothing more than some glitch in my brain or some hormonal imbalance. To me, it's people belittling what I do and what I love.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

They are my partners in our lives together, in our play, in our work, in our adventures. I am their guardian in legal matters. They carry my name for identification, health issues, and safety.

My children came out of my body, I gave birth to them. My dogs were granted to me by people who loved them before I loved them. They are mine. In the legal sense, I own them.

In my heart, they are my companions in life.


now....all that having been said, they're my boys and Max is the biggest momma's boy I've ever seen and I love it. but they are my dogs, not my children.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I noticed a trend here: the people who consider themselves to be the owners of dogs and rebuke any reference to the dogs being like their children appear a lot more critical of the people that call themselves 'mom' and 'dad' to their dogs. Interesting.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

They are my kids, I consider myself a doggie dad!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

"Are Dogs 'Kids?' Owner-dog relationships share striking similarities to parent-child relationships": http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/06/130621095502.htm 

Source: Veterinärmedizinische Universität Wien
View attachment The Importance of the Secure Base Effect for Domestic Dogs.pdf


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Guilty of forgetting my dogs are dogs, and whole heartedly seeing them as friends, companions and partners in life, with needs, wants and desires that are important to them, it doesn't mean they are not given what they need to be healthy happy well adjusted, well behaved dogs, and companions or are allowed to run amok. They have 'rules' that are enforced, have been given an 'education', they sleep on my bed, get on the couch, and listen when I speak to them, all in all, not that much different than raising my own kids.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Charliethree said:


> I am privileged and honored to be 'mom' to some amazing and wonderful souls. My dogs are 'family' in every sense of the word, sharing the good times and the rough times without hesitation, staying close by my side as I walk the walk of life. They are my best friends, companions, teachers, and partners, and a very, very important part of my life.


What she said !! And I feel very lucky to have them.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Megora said:


> A dog does not adequately replace a human child.


this is very true. However, Mama is compelled to point out that a human child can never adequately replace a dog, either.

As for mama, she never had any interest in baby humans. She finds them puzzling and unattractive and gladly leaves their care and feeding to those with greater Darwinian fitness. 

Just give mama some puppies instead!


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> I noticed a trend here: the people who consider themselves to be the owners of dogs and rebuke any reference to the dogs being like their children appear a lot more critical of the people that call themselves 'mom' and 'dad' to their dogs. Interesting.



Kinda saw that, too, but was afraid I'd start an argument if I mentioned it.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> I noticed a trend here: the people who consider themselves to be the owners of dogs and rebuke any reference to the dogs being like their children appear a lot more critical of the people that call themselves 'mom' and 'dad' to their dogs. Interesting.


I don't see it. Can you explain in greater detail?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

cgriffin said:


> I noticed a trend here: the people who consider themselves to be the owners of dogs and rebuke any reference to the dogs being like their children appear a lot more critical of the people that call themselves 'mom' and 'dad' to their dogs. Interesting.


Ha ha, I was just thinking the opposite  Just goes to show that sometimes we really can't tell what other people are thinking !


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Brave said:


> I don't see it. Can you explain in greater detail?


Those who consider themselves the owners of dogs sometimes have a tendency to defend their opinion with a reason why considering oneself a pup mom or dad is somehow wrong or negative even though the OP simply asked whether you consider yourself an owner or a parent. 
Everyone has their own opinion and I don't think anyone can really declare what is wrong or right for another person. As another poster mentioned, the relationship revolves around protection, decision making and caregiving and is thus quite similar to a parent-child relationship. 
I don't think the criticism is necessary because everyone has their own unique way of categorizing the relationship between dog and human and these opinions should be respected, whether you lean one way or the other. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Megora said:


> All fluff aside, people must always remember that they are the dog's owner. Dogs are very close and beloved members of the family, but when push comes to shove - they are a treasure that you own, keep, and protect. As the owner, you have to make decisions for that dog.
> 
> For some that's decisions to neuter the dog. That's decisions to breed the dog. That's decisions to compete with the dog. That's decisions to put the dog to sleep.
> 
> ...


I totally respect your opinion as being a dog's owner for all intents and purposes. However, I don't think I would consider the feelings of a dog as a family member at the end of their life to be "fluff". 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

meadows said:


> However, I don't think I would consider the feelings of a dog as a family member at the end of their life to be "fluff".
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I don't understand how you got that from what I said.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

meadows said:


> Those who consider themselves the owners of dogs sometimes have a tendency to defend their opinion with a reason why considering oneself a pup mom or dad is somehow wrong or negative even though the OP simply asked whether you consider yourself an owner or a parent.


I'm sorry. My brain is getting muddled. What I'm understanding from this quote is:

"Owners" talk negatively about "Fur-kids" mentality. 

Am I getting the jist? 

If I am understanding this correctly, I think it stems from those who "baby" their dogs in a sense like the pampered pooches. Oh which, I don't know anyone on the forum that does that (i.e. not allowed to be on the ground, carried everywhere). 

I may be completely off the mark. Which is why realistic examples would help me understand better. Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't think people who call themselves their dogs' mom/dad necessarily equate them to human children. I am Molly's mom but she's not a human child and it would be weird to say she's my daughter.

My dogs will always be family members. Relationship-wise, are they like my cousins? No. Siblings? No. Parent-child relationship is the closest thing to describe it.

If that type of relationship is unhealthy, then I will never have a healthy relationship with my dogs. I think parents will always be parents and owners will always be owners. And yes, every 10-15 years, I will be an absolute mess for a long, long time. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Megora said:


> I don't understand how you got that from what I said.


It just seemed as though "All fluff aside" in your first sentence was referring to people considering their pups as family members. Most posters referring to their pups this way referenced this in terms of losing a family member when a dog is at the end of life. I might have misunderstood. What were you referring to when you said "fluff"?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I don't think people who call themselves their dogs' mom/dad necessarily equate them to human children. I am Molly's mom but she's not a human child and it would be weird to say she's my daughter.
> 
> My dogs will always be family members. Relationship-wise, are they like my cousins? No. Siblings? No. Parent-child relationship is the closest thing to describe it.
> 
> If that type of relationship is unhealthy, then I will never have a healthy relationship with my dogs. *I think parents will always be parents and owners will always be owners. And yes, every 10-15 years, I will be an absolute mess for a long, long time. *


I think I get what you're saying. Could it be a matter of semantics? 

I feel from the bold/underlined part that you're saying "I am a parent, always will be, and only parents will be devastated when their dog dies."

I must be missing something. I don't understand why you can't be an "owner" and still have a subject-subject relationship, instead of subject-object. It seems to me, that there is a divide saying ALL owners see their dogs in a subject-object perspective. "This is my dog. I OWN this dog. I am ABOVE this dog in this relationship." Versus ALL parents seeing their dogs in a subject-subject perspective. "This is my dog. We live together. My dog has feelings and needs that I respect. This isn't an object or possession. This is a life." 

BUT two of the people I recall saying they are OWNERS have a very complex relationship with their dogs. And it's not subject-object. It's subject-subject. 

So I'm confused by those who identify as parents and how they see those who identify as owners.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so happy you posted this - I was honestly scratching my head and rereading this thread trying to figure out where anyone who considers themselves to be an 'owner' was criticizing or rebuking the folks who call their dogs children, fur kids etc.

Someone should kindly explain how we 'owners' should word the opinions asked for so as not to offend you please? 





Tahnee GR said:


> Ha ha, I was just thinking the opposite  Just goes to show that sometimes we really can't tell what other people are thinking !


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Brave said:


> I think I get what you're saying. Could it be a matter of semantics?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry that's how it came across. I should have started a new paragraph. The two sentences you bolded are not related to each other. What I meant was.. Nothing will change the type of relationship I have with my dogs and how I *view* it to be. The same goes for people who consider themselves owners. I do think for a lot of people it is semantics. I think the relationship is the same, but we may view the words "parent" and "owner" differently. 

The second statement has to do with what Megora said, that people who consider their dogs children are borderline unhealthy and that they are setting themselves up for major grief when their dog dies. Maybe she is saying that "owners" don't grieve as hard, I don't know, but that is not what *I* am saying. However, I know that I will grieve VERY hard, and it may be considered unhealthy by some. 



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

meadows said:


> It just seemed as though "All fluff aside" in your first sentence was referring to people considering their pups as family members. Most posters referring to their pups this way referenced this in terms of losing a family member when a dog is at the end of life. I might have misunderstood. What were you referring to when you said "fluff"?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I can't believe I'm explaining this, but fluff is the off the cuff references to my dogs being my babies. Something I DO SAY DEFINITELY. It's fluff. It's not meant to be taken literally and as I said straight up, there are decisions I make as a dog owner which would be OBSCENE making for a human kiddo. I'm saying this flippantly : but definitely, there is a serious side to this. 

Please understand - one of my most memorable memories of past dogs was running outside in the middle of winter, with 1/2 a foot of snow on the ground, barefoot and wearing shorts and a tshirt..... running 1/2 a block down our street to stand in the middle of the main road and hold up traffic while other family members caught my Danny and got him back home safely. 

I had a touch of frostbite from the occasion - and still remember sitting on the side of the bathtub afterwards crying and curling up from the excruciating pain of warmth coming back into my feet and legs. And at the same time, I was thinking that I'd do it again for my dogs. In a heartbeat. 

That all said, I made the comment I did because of people referring to just calling themselves "dog owners" as being cold or treating their dogs like chattel. I assume Christa and others who agreed with her didn't see those posts, or she'd understand why I made my second comment. 

Being a dog owner is something very special. There's a lot of responsibilities and joy _and privilege_ connected with being a dog owner. 

I'm so not touching on what I think of other people who refer to their dogs as their sons and daughters. :


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I'm sorry that's how it came across. I should have started a new paragraph. The two sentences you bolded are not related to each other. What I meant was.. Nothing will change the type of relationship I have with my dogs and how I *view* it to be. The same goes with people who consider themselves owners. I do think for a lot of people it is semantics. I think the relationship is the same, but we may view the words "parent" and "owner" differently.
> 
> The second statement has to do with what Megora said, that people who consider their dogs children are borderline unhealthy and that they are setting themselves up for major grief when their dog dies. Maybe she is saying that "owners" don't grieve as hard, I don't know, but I know that I will grieve VERY hard, and it may be considered unhealthy by some.


Ahhhhh! Thanks for the clarification! That makes so much more sense!  I appreciate you so much for taking the time to help me understand your PoV. Sometimes my posts come off as a mess of gobblty-goop. 

In the end, I do think it's semantics. I was having a similar discussion on a different forum over the term "work" and how it applies to marriage. It comes down to how that individual perceives the term. Is "owner" a negative term that doesn't describe the true depth of your relationship? Or is it just a label, used for the ease of defining things quickly? 

Like I said in my first post, there is so much depth to the bond I have with Bear. It goes beyond traditional labels or owner vs parent. But I identify with both! 

I've never had a child, so I cannot say for certain if the relationship I have with Bear is similar to that I would have with a child. I imagine my son or daughter's relationship will be as different to Bear's as my husband's or my brother's relationship to me is different that Bear's. I think we can encompass bits a pieces of everything. 

And even as an 'owner' I will be devastated when Bear dies. Gosh. Just thinking about it has got me all teary.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Megora said:


> I can't believe I'm explaining this, but fluff is the off the cuff references to my dogs being my babies. Something I DO SAY DEFINITELY. It's fluff. It's not meant to be taken literally and as I said straight up, there are decisions I make as a dog owner which would be OBSCENE making for a human kiddo. I'm saying this flippantly : but definitely, there is a serious side to this.


I think the disconnect in sides, if from viewing the relationship from the emotional bond side versus the physical, literal side. 

Neutering my son
Circumcising my dog
Putting a leash and collar on my kid
Carrying an otherwise healthy dog in a stroller (Not making fun of those with geriatric dogs and their awesome wagons of FREEDOM! I'll be doing that too!!)

Those would be ridiculous things. Right?

BUT.... loving my dog, doing everything in my power to make them healthy again, grieving their loss, etc. Those are the emotional bond side of things, that are often times seen in parent-child emotional dynamics. I think that is where the "Parents" are coming from. And I identify with those things, and think an "owner" is NOT a cold-hearted, could-not-care-less, type dynamic.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

I think one of the reasons that some of us are so quick to insist that the word "owner" is the most appropriate is that it's a slippery slope from referring to ourselves as parents and our dogs as our children, to our losing our rights to look after them as we see fit. Animal rights activists would be only too quick to jump on any indication that dogs are really and truly like children. I believe that just about all of us here, if not every single one of us, would like to have control over factors such as what we feed our dogs, whether or not we spay or neuter them, the types of training we do and competitions we take them to, etc. We all do our best to see that all their needs are taken care of and that they get all the love that they deserve, and yes, I've been a real mess whenever I've lost one of my own dogs. But I believe that we as owners need to hold onto our own rights to raise, keep and love our dogs as we see fit - not based on someone else's criteria.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Megora said:


> I can't believe I'm explaining this, but fluff is the off the cuff references to my dogs being my babies. Something I DO SAY DEFINITELY. It's fluff. It's not meant to be taken literally and as I said straight up, there are decisions I make as a dog owner which would be OBSCENE making for a human kiddo. I'm saying this flippantly : but definitely, there is a serious side to this.
> 
> Please understand - one of my most memorable memories of past dogs was running outside in the middle of winter, with 1/2 a foot of snow on the ground, barefoot and wearing shorts and a tshirt..... running 1/2 a block down our street to stand in the middle of the main road and hold up traffic while other family member caught my Danny and got him back home safely.
> 
> ...


Ahhh ok! I totally get it now. Yes I do agree that there are decisions we make for our dogs that are totally crazy to make for a human. I.e., you would be arrested for taking your child to the doctor and having him "neutered" to avoid unwanted future pregnancies... and breeding your children is another story... LOL. 

Also going out in an old nightgown to take your dog out for a pee in frigid weather is a crazy thing I did the other day for Marvin. I know that I mentioned the word owner as being cold and after reading your take on it I retract that. Legally we are owners and they are dogs. I feel like all of us on this forum somewhat (maybe in the back of our minds) think of them as our babies but not as a direct son or daughter. 

I have to say that now that I think of it, like the OP, being asked what a pet's last name was the first time threw me off guard too. I remember filling out forms for our first cat and they asked for his first and last name. I remembered thinking that I hadn't really thought of continuing my family's name on with a matted, rescued barn cat... 

Interesting thing to think about though. Kudos to the OP for stirring up some interesting thoughts on it. 

Marvin is totally our baby and we sometimes refer to ourselves as mom and dad offhand and laugh about it. But we are certainly his owners too by definition. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't have children either, so I cannot say for sure if what I have with Molly is like of a parent and child. I consider Molly my heart and soul mate. That is not necessarily part of a parent-child relationship either. A soul mate could be a lover, best friend, or a family member. All I know is that she knows "mommy" means me. I think we can all agree that our relationship with our dogs is unlike any other, and it's going to be a different relationship and experience with each dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - thank you!!

I do consider myself an 'owner' and I have a very complex relationship with each of my dogs. Among other things, I am an animal communicator and my life literally revolves around my dogs. Loving them, training them, hiking & biking with them, taking seminars, courses and learning everything from nutrition to physical therapy to new methods of training in sports we all enjoy. 

I think I can speak for many 'owners' and say we ARE devastated when one of our dogs is sick, or hurts or dies. To the poster who implied otherwise, you are doing many of us an injustice.

If you choose to call yourself mommy or daddy to your dog, that is fine. I call myself 'me' or 'I' to my dogs - Come to me, Hey, I'm home etc. I respectfully request the right to choose what I call myself to my dogs.





Brave said:


> I think I get what you're saying. Could it be a matter of semantics?
> 
> I feel from the bold/underlined part that you're saying "I am a parent, always will be, and only parents will be devastated when their dog dies."
> 
> ...


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Here Here! 

Now, let's break out some booze and celebrate! 

I for one, cannot wait to get home and get smooches from Bear. Shhhhhhhhhhh don't tell DH that I kiss Bear before I kiss him!! <3


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> To the poster who implied otherwise, you are doing many of us an injustice.



I hope you've read my clarification to Jen. That was not what I meant at all!!! Please don't think I would ever say anything like that. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> I think I can speak for many 'owners' and say we ARE devastated when one of our dogs is sick, or hurts or dies. To the poster who implied otherwise, you are doing many of us an injustice.


I was inaccurate in that sentiment. It was explained in greater detail in a response up thread.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

meadows said:


> I have to say that now that I think of it, like the OP, being asked what a pet's last name was the first time threw me off guard too. I remember filling out forms for our first cat and they asked for his first and last name. I remembered thinking that I hadn't really thought of continuing my family's name on with a matted, rescued barn cat...


*snorts* I hate when my vet does that. 

When I fill out registration paperwork to enter my dogs in shows - their version of a surname is the kennel name before their name. 

*** My dogs know what my name is. Just like they know my parents are Mom and Dad (because that's what I call them, LOL). When I'm somewhere else in the house, my mom usually asks the dogs to go find "Katie" and they immediately get up and track me down. I'm not their mommy.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I view myself as both Ella's owner as well as her parent. Yes I own her and she is my responsibility. I'm responsible for everything she does. And I'm responsible for her, for her health and happiness. In ways I think many of the responsibilities are similar (obviously not the same) to being repaints for a human child. Ella is dependent on me for all of her needs, one again similar to a human child. 

Basically, while I view the parent relationship, I think they have lots of similarities, but also their fair share of differences. Add another poster mentioned, I would never think of doing something to prevent a human child from having babies in the future. With other stuff, such as if I were to get Ella involved in some sort of competition, I view it as similar to a child being involved in something like sports or dance or something similar. If I were the one to be actively training Ella I feel it would be similar to coaching my child in a sport. 

Even things are similar like the fact that I couldn't work the overtime shift at work today because I had to come home and take care of Ella, just like I would have had to for a human child. 

Now that I've been rambling I find a lot of similarities between raising a human child and a fur kid. At this point I don't have children of my own, Ella is the closest I have. Ella will be with me her whole life, where with a child you raise him/her to go out on their own after a certain point. 

So I am both Ella's owner and parent. I'm her mom and she's my baby no matter what anyone else thinks. 

Once again sorry for the rambling. Not as easy posting with my phone. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Megora said:


> *snorts* I hate when my vet does that.
> 
> When I fill out registration paperwork to enter my dogs in shows - their version of a surname is the kennel name before their name.
> 
> *** My dogs know what my name is. Just like they know my parents are Mom and Dad (because that's what I call them, LOL). When I'm somewhere else in the house, my mom usually asks the dogs to go find "Katie" and they immediately get up and track me down. I'm not their mommy.


Not arguing the point just a converse view. I could'nt see my daughters saying to my dog "go get Tom" they would say "go get daddy" because thats what they called me. If I told my dog to "go get momma" he would look at me strange, but if I said "go get *DA* momma" he would jump on her  ; sound association, never word association. 

As for the original question, owner first, companion next, never my child. Took me weeks to stop blubbering up when Kodi past, still can't write him a bridge message here on the forum...maybe some day.. But still my real children have a different depth or level of love. (Kids and dog both are spoiled anyhow), Maybe it has something to do with the permanancy of the relationship, I hope never to lose a child, yet I know someday all my dogs will leave me. 

I guess another way to explain my thoughts are; if your dog attacked your child in a way that one or the other was going to die, would you hesitate at dropping the dog? But would you drop your child if it was reversed? 

But we spoil, care for and protect our dog "as family members" I would not have it any other way. My 2.5 cents worth.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

We had some "family" portraits taken several months ago of me, DH and Kea. The photographer featured us in her blog, and referred to us as Kea's guardians. I like that. A lot.


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

We are definitely "Mom" and "Dad"...And on occasion, I've heard my grown children refer to individuals of my pack as _siblings...

_My daughter once commented that our Chihuahua had cuter clothes than she did as a child, and more coats. :uhoh:


----------



## nyknicks4412 (Jun 18, 2013)

"Cooper go see mommy" involves him searching desperately until she finds her...guess we fall into the mom/dad category. He is certainly treated like a dog but it is just what we have always referred to ourselves as to him


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

My children grew up became independent and made lives for themselves. My dogs will always be dependent on me. I didn't make my children go outside to go potty. I do teach my dogs to potty outside.  I have never attempted to have my child neutered or spayed. I do let my dogs on the couches and chairs but not my puppy. 
My children were always allowed on the furniture. The puppy first has to learn good manners before he will get the privilege. I let my children go play on their own as they got older. I will never let my dogs roam on their own. I don't have to license my children but in my city, county and state I must license my dog. If my daughter had become pregnant in her lower teens I could not force her to abort the child. If I had a female dog and she became pregnant I could have the pups aborted.

According to Kate I am not normal as I love my dogs with all my heart just as much as I love my children, husband and father. I don't have a problem with Kate stating and believing this as from her life experiences this is true.  In many other ways I believe more like Kate than some others.

I don't care if you are called mom or dad or your given name etc I just care that we don't make it harder for those of us to make important choices for our dogs.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

DH and I are definitely "mommy and daddy". We call each other that in front of her also when we are out anymore because we are so used to it. We tell her to "go find mommy" or vice versa and she does. I actually call her my daughter too....I know cheesy, but what can I say....I love my daughter Belle.


----------



## NFexec (Jul 14, 2012)

This is an easy one! I'm "daddy" and Linda is "mommy". And Greta knows it, too! 

Doug, Linda & Greta


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> According to Kate I am not normal as I love my dogs with all my heart just as much as I love my children, husband and father.


 Oh dear. Not sure why you got the impression I said you were abnormal for loving your dogs.... I believe I stated quite emphatically that my dogs are loved and spoiled... with me risking frostbite by running down and protecting a beloved dog, and in the midst of major pain afterwards I would have done it again.... 

Just reiterate what I said earlier though.... being a dog owner is not that bad cold thing or treating a dog like a slave or chattel or whatnot as suggested earlier on this thread. As a dog owner - you are blessed and lucky. My dogs are my babies and companions. They are not my children.


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

Interesting to see the passion in some of these responses. Looks like folks on both sides are very committed to their relationship with their pups. 

Obviously, my wife and I are legally owners. But we are more than that. As the parents of three adult children, we know what that's like and, while we love our dog - it's different. We do say "go to mom (or dad)" but that doesn't define our relationship. It's complicated and hard to explain, and even understand. 

Dogs are very special, unique creations unlike any other in the special bond they form with us - and we with them. Dogs fill a void some don't know they have. Those who don't know that special bond are poorer for it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Guybrush (Apr 17, 2012)

I have never refered to my self as the pups Mum or E as their dad. But Guybrush is my beautiful boy and Kaylee is my darling girl. They are my friends/family/cuddlebugs/training partners. When we send the dogs to each other we are J and E not mum and dad.

My parents have called themselves Grandma and Grandad when refering to the pups. E's parents have pics of the pups on the grandchild wall with the human babies.

So I think of myself not as a parent or an owner but somewhere in the middle.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I always love your posts Kate. I enjoy reading all about Jacks and Bertie. Reading your posts anyone can tell the love and care you give them. Anyone can tell that they are spoiled in a very good way. What I meant is that you are level headed and have your ducks all in a row.  

When I commented that I am abnormal it is because my family know that no matter what the dogs come first. It is a running joke in my entire extended family that no matter what the dogs come first. But it is also true for me. 
Just a little story when my son came home from the hospital after being born (first grandchild) my Dad came over to the house. Usually, when he would come to the house he would make a big fuss over my Sparky. That day he didn't he came in and ignored him and hurried to see the baby. I immediately said if you ever do that again you are not welcome here. Sparky was here first and you will make the fuss over him just as you did because he is just as important as that baby.
Our fire drill was my husband was to get the kids out and I was to get the dogs out. As my son got older if my husband was working my son was in charge of getting his sister out and I was still getting the dogs out. My son was 7 at the time. Just a little abnormal.  
So, I identify more with you more than those that think their dogs are their kids but I do feel from your post I am a little abnormal compared to you.  But then again maybe it is just how we write.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think some are reading more into this,than some of us are saying, I love my dogs,and yes I am mom to them, yes I own them, and yes I had two human children, one died,one is almost 40, and has children himself, I love him, but he does not need me, my dogs do, now I have loved one of my dogs more than others,it was a special relationship, and honestly my lab., I had I loved the least, just being honest.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

It is probably a relationship in a category of its own. Bentley knows us as Mommy and Daddy as we have kids and are thus titled as such.  (Though, I'm sure we would still have referred to ourselves this way if we'd had dogs before kids.) Of course we own our pets, but the bond is deeper than objectification can describe. While my children are my whole heart and soul and forever will be, my pets are very deeply loved as well. I guess it's not really possible to compare the two types of love, they just co-exist peacefully. My love for my kids is on a different plane. But I do have a deep connection with and love for my pets. The relationships are clearly different, my human children will always be the most important to me. But they will grow up and learn to care for themselves and live on their own. Which is good, of course. And I will never love them any less. I will always care for my animals and they will be dependent on me for their entire lives. I think that their need for nurturing and care gives us the sense of "parenting" them. While the love for human children and pets are different kinds of love, they both run very deep. For us, our pets are a meaningful part of our family and I'm the Mom in our group, and so I'm "Mom" to all kids and furkids, too.  There are just some distinctions that go along with which kind of Mom I am to each.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

we are all a team/a family. The dogs are usually referred to as "the kids". I wish they knew me by my name, thu.....DH has trained them to "take it to mama", while I've let them know him by his name.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

To my dogs and among friends I will refer to myself as Mom. I will not formally claim that title though, and I never use the terms fur kid, pet parent, or pet guardian. I don't name my dog with my last name (although the vets all do), they all have formal registered names. No matter what I may call myself to my dogs, My official stance is I am their owner. Don't need the animal rights activists to have something else to sink their claws into.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Mom & Dad and they are our puppy girls forever


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a very interesting thread because it has gone beyond what the OP originally asked. It's made me really think...

I have two kids who are my world. But...Chance and Lucy are who I turn to when I'm feeling stressed. It's _their_ picture that's on my phone and also on my computer. I have an original painting of them, (3' by 3'), hanging in my room. When I think of "home", I think of them, not my kids. 

In my first post, I said that they're my companions, but I think it goes way beyond that. I just know that I'm going to need a padded room when...geez, I can't even go there. :no:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

solinvictus said:


> When I commented that I am abnormal it is because my family know that no matter what the dogs come first. It is a running joke in my entire extended family that no matter what the dogs come first. But it is also true for me.
> Just a little story when my son came home from the hospital after being born (first grandchild) my Dad came over to the house. Usually, when he would come to the house he would make a big fuss over my Sparky. That day he didn't he came in and ignored him and hurried to see the baby. I immediately said if you ever do that again you are not welcome here. Sparky was here first and you will make the fuss over him just as you did because he is just as important as that baby.
> Our fire drill was my husband was to get the kids out and I was to get the dogs out. As my son got older if my husband was working my son was in charge of getting his sister out and I was still getting the dogs out. My son was 7 at the time. Just a little abnormal.
> So, I identify more with you more than those that think their dogs are their kids but I do feel from your post I am a little abnormal compared to you.  But then again maybe it is just how we write.


Ah.... *snurks* I was sitting there yesterday thinking "I wasn't calling anyone names! I didn't call anyone abnormal!!! How did she get THAT?!!!!"  

With me I get that protective about older dogs when puppies come home. I don't want people blowing past an older dog because a puppy is cuter and or as the case may be you have people trying to get a puppy to like them when they know the older dog already has given his whole heart to his person. I can be a battleax making sure Jacks gets genuine greetings and love just like he did before Bertie. 

Human babies....  I love them. I don't want to have kids myself because honestly speaking - there's a 99% likelihood if I have boys that they'd have epilepsy or something else like that. My baby sister just got married and is already looking up all kinds of information so she gets pregnant asap - because she wants children very badly. I hope she has babies and she and her hub move back to MI and close by so I can enjoy them, especially while they are little. There's nothing like having a baby in your arms.  That is the closest I'll ever come to entertaining that body clock thingy. 

Puppies are scrumptious and I absolutely love the first year with a puppy - but absolutely there's nothing like those first 2-5 years with a human baby and earning smiles from them, learning their "language" (which you will forget after a few years and sit there watching home videos in bemusement as you and everyone else held full conversations with a baby WHO WASN'T SPEAKING ENGLISH - good example is my niece called my parents Grammy and Grammy. And she and them knew which from which when she'd call them.... somehow?  ) 

Even dogs know the difference with babies - Jacks when he was a puppy and being socialized at the garden store.... I was sculking around the tomato plants and trying to decide if there was enough of a difference between cherry tomatoes and grape tomatoes.... turned around and saw Jacks very gently licking the feet of a baby sitting in a cart behind me. And both me and the mom stopped what we were doing to watch with bemused smiles on our faces. 

Anyway. :smooch:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

My children are my children and my dogs my dogs. I call myself mom and my DH is dad to both because one its just simpler to call ourselves that to both. The relationships I have with both dogs and human children are similar and yet different. I would give my life for skin and furkids but the dogs are not my kids and the kids not my dogs....just as I love each of my three children differently I love my dogs differently than my kids and from each other. If that makes sense. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I understand your point. I can say I am not delusional to believe my animals are actually people. Calling myself mom or calling myself an owner won't change the heartache that comes with their death. 

Also, as a parent to kids I have to make the very same type of decisions for them. What kind of education, how best to feed them, how to raise them, etc. These are compared to the decisions of when to neuter or the best nutrition for my dog. It's all the same but different. In the end I have the final say and responsibility. 

Like I said, in my home I am momma to all who live here to animals and humans alike 




Megora said:


> All fluff aside, people must always remember that they are the dog's owner. Dogs are very close and beloved members of the family, but when push comes to shove - they are a treasure that you own, keep, and protect. As the owner, you have to make decisions for that dog.
> 
> For some that's decisions to neuter the dog. That's decisions to breed the dog. That's decisions to compete with the dog. That's decisions to put the dog to sleep.
> 
> ...





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

lol in the end I think we all agree. It's semantics 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Shellbug said:


> lol in the end I think we all agree. It's semantics
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No! Let's argue!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you all so much for sharing your thoughts. Hope Animal rights activists won't read our posts . 
Healthy relationship is the one in which all parties are happy. How you gonna call it, it is up to you, nobody could and should take that right away from you.

1oldparson said it all:



1oldparson said:


> ...Dogs are very special, unique creations unlike any other in the special bond they form with us - and we with them. Dogs fill a void some don't know they have. Those who don't know that special bond are poorer for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> No! Let's argue!


 

? it's so fun! Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Originally Posted by *1oldparson*  
_...Dogs are very special, unique creations unlike any other in the special bond they form with us - and we with them. Dogs fill a void some don't know they have. Those who don't know that special bond are poorer for it. _


I agree with Buddy's Mom Forever, that states is nicely.
Some will not.
If so, I can to agree to disagree.
I'm happy with my attachment to my pet, & that's all that really matters (to me).

Mike D


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

This has been a great discussion and very amusing to read at times.  For all that have commented, there is such a clear understanding of how much we love our animals and are committed and devoted to their absolute well-being and care. No one can take that away from us. That is what makes this group of people so great. I made the comment to someone that I finally found people that love their golden as much as I love Josie. So refreshing...as some family members and friends think I'm a tad "off" at times when it comes to my Josie girl.  

The hard part right now is seeing all of the threads that have to do with members losing their golden. It is heartbreaking and I know all too well what they are experiencing during this time of grief for them.  I wish we didn't have to "feel" this way, but our love runs so deep for these precious companions of ours. And, in the end, we wouldn't trade all of those amazing moments with them for anything.

Allison


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I know that I own Thor, technically. I also know I'm not really his mother, but in many real ways, I am. I have replaced his mother in caring for him when he was a baby and he has grown thinking of me as the one he trusts to make things alright. I am responsible for him and committed to his well being for his entire life, and more importantly, I love him. I know that we often use the word love when we just like a thing a lot, but I really, really mean love here. That and the fact that he knows my name is "mom", I think pretty much answers it.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

So I am Shadow's owner, and he is a dog, but he's also my furry baby. We're Mommy and Daddy and he knows those words. I don't think we're going to have actual human kids, so Shadow (and any dog after him) are it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

1oldparson said:


> Interesting to see the passion in some of these responses. Looks like folks on both sides are very committed to their relationship with their pups.
> 
> Obviously, my wife and I are legally owners. But we are more than that. As the parents of three adult children, we know what that's like and, while we love our dog - it's different. We do say "go to mom (or dad)" but that doesn't define our relationship. It's complicated and hard to explain, and even understand.
> 
> ...


I thought this was beautifully said. 

If I put a finger on that void - I think it is what makes me a "dog person". Not everyone is a dog person. 

There's a story out there which it's nice and well it gets right to what we love about these animals above all else.... as dog people. 

When Adam and Eve were banished from the Garden, all of the animals turned against them and left them (basically went feral)... except the dog who chose to stay with them. 

I think when people see dogs - if they are dog people, it brings the "nice" out of them. It's probably one of the very few things that a lot of people have in common that is obvious at a glance anyway. These animals were bred to those purposes which make each of them special. Whether that's just the infinity to be a companion who goes everywhere with their owners.... or like with goldens, they are the perfect breed for those people who want a working dog to DO STUFF for them (ie field), they are a willing playmate in agility and obedience, and they are a companion and trail-mate for everything else you want to do. 

And of course all dogs have that potential... 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202668424444463&set=vb.1013798489&type=2&theater

Where I used the term "unhealthy" had more to do with people who forget or obscure the fact that their "son" or "daughter" will inevitably die in 10 or so years. That they were not meant to live as long as us, or outlive us.... similar to actually having kids. And there is nothing more difficult than seeing somebody suffer so much when their whole world dies and then they go through the guilt or anxiety about "replacing" their son or daughter or forgetting them. 

I have the hardest time understanding some people who year after year mourn their dogs without showing any signs of releasing the grief and being happy again. I have a neighbor who is like that - and he was one of those who chose to go "childless" after losing the last dog. It's bizarre to me because every dog that comes home is its own special fluffy sweet self and there is so much to do that probably can be done better with each dog.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, where else can we all go and be with those that love their goldens like us? and not think we are all crazy, well maybe we all are! I'm sure our goldens probably look at all of us when we talk and think "is there food anywhere?, I know they have it somewhere!". Here, we are a family for sure.


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

I am my dogs everything. I'm their best friend, their owner, and their mom. They are my babies, my dogs, and my heart.


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

My wife and I love our Duke and Lucy like children. However, we teach, guide, and treat them like owners. It is a weird conundrum but luckily us dog people understand.


----------



## aMomOnTheRun (Mar 9, 2014)

They know us as "mommy" and "daddy", just like our kids do.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ripley is my fur-child for sure. She knows it too!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

That's easy....mom and dad..my 2 dogs have our last name..they also have our middle names...Comet Edward and Sophie Leslie


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

So I call myself "mummy" to Sydney... sometimes. 

But Sydney told a communicator she sees me as her best friend. 

Typical!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

In the town in which I live, I am not legally a dog owner. Legally, I am my dog's guardian. That's in the statute. Our cruelty laws are quite stiff, and one of the reasons for the change in language from owner to guardian was to insure that people couldn't do whatever they wanted with their "property" ie., a dog. Your dog is not your property, and you are legally the steward of their safety and comfort. I don't really care what I'm called. I do whatever's necessary for the care of my dogs, past and present, whether that means a dog bed in every room or thousands of dollars on spinal surgery. They are family, plain and simple


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sydney's Mom said:


> ...
> 
> But Sydney told a communicator she sees me as her best friend.
> 
> Typical!


Wow, should check that, maybe Charlie is not so proud of me calling myself his mom !


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Sydney's Mom said:


> So I call myself "mummy" to Sydney... sometimes.
> 
> But Sydney told a communicator she sees me as her best friend.
> 
> Typical!


That is hilarious! Thanks for the giggle!

I went to a fortune teller once. She spoke Chinese but I had a translator. She told me that I had a dog...yes....and that we are soul travelers. We travel lives together. She said that in my past life, Buddy was my husband and I treated him very badly so is my karmic debt to make it right in this life. 

Every time I give him a steak, I ask him if we are square yet? HA!!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Theo is our fur baby.  

My husband tells him "Theo, go to mommy" and Theo starts running towards me. :


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

mybuddy said:


> That is hilarious! Thanks for the giggle!
> 
> I went to a fortune teller once. She spoke Chinese but I had a translator. She told me that I had a dog...yes....and that we are soul travelers. We travel lives together. She said that in my past life, Buddy was my husband and I treated him very badly so is my karmic debt to make it right in this life.
> 
> Every time I give him a steak, I ask him if we are square yet? HA!!


Vic, there is a karma, now you know, Buddy says more steaks pleezee, karmic debt is not paid yet .


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

Brooklyn is definitely my baby even when I go to my parents house I refer to to them as grandma and grandpa and my sister as his aunt 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

